# Cheese salt vs regular salt? Does it really make a difference?



## Delane (Jun 1, 2015)

I've not made my first cheese yet, but wanted to know - do I really need to get cheese salt, or would regular table salt be ok? Will it change the flavor that much?

thanks!


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

You don't need to get cheese salt you can use canning salt, kosher salt or salt without iodine in it.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Regular table salt gives the cheese a greenish hue while the "unadorned" salts do not. It won't hurt your cheese to use table salt, primarily a matter of esthetics as far as I can tell. 

I just use canning salt since I have it on hand as well.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't remember ever using cheese salt, I think we always used table salt (can't remember whether it was iodized or not).


----------

